# Smoking Lamb



## eccman (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am pretty new to the forum and smoking meats. I was wondering if anybody has smoked Lamb? My family loves  lamb but I am not sure how it would taste smoked. Any comments?

Ian


----------



## timberjet (Mar 21, 2015)

Eccman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty new to the forum and smoking meats. I was wondering if anybody has smoked Lamb? My family loves  lamb but I am not sure how it would taste smoked. Any comments?
> 
> Ian


everything is good smoked. Lamb is no exception.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

It's delicious! I like cherry or apple, but pecan or hickory would be good too. The smoke plays really well with the gaminess of lamb. For seasonings I like Rosemary, oregano and garlic. Mint is obviously good too, but it can kinda get lost under all the smoke. A little squeeze of lemon juice before you rest it also brightens it up considerably.


----------



## eccman (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, I think lamb is the next on my list. I can do without the mint. My mom used to make mint jelly every time we had lamb and I did not care for it. My brother is the mint liker. Now to find a deal on lamb.

Ian


----------



## parman (Mar 23, 2015)

When I smoke lamb I stay with racks. Sams club  has good racks either in a double pack or a single. I season it with olive oil, rosemary, garlic and salt. I'll fire up the smoker and use applewood as my smoke. I pan sear the lamb for a good crust.Then I smoke to temp. I use a maverick sensor for exact internal temp. I'll tent the rack after I pull it from the smoker with aluminum foil.

I like a veal and maderia wine reduction for a finishing sauce.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 23, 2015)

Parman said:


> When I smoke lamb I stay with racks. Sams club  has good racks either in a double pack or a single. I season it with olive oil, rosemary, garlic and salt. I'll fire up the smoker and use applewood as my smoke. I pan sear the lamb for a good crust.Then I smoke to temp. I use a maverick sensor for exact internal temp. I'll tent the rack after I pull it from the smoker with aluminum foil.
> 
> I like a veal and maderia wine reduction for a finishing sauce.


What exact internal temp and would you please explain the finishing sauce? Thanks in advance!


----------



## parman (Mar 23, 2015)

I pull my racks at 135* and tent them for about 5 minutes so they'll get to about 140*. Don't want to overcook them. But its your choice as to how well you want the meat.

Sauce takes longer than the meat, LOL. You'll need maderia, veal stock and chicken broth. Start with the wine and reduce to about a 1/4 cup or until it starts getting thick. Next the chicken stock and do the same. Finally, the veal stock and reduce to your desired thickness. Spices are up you. I add a fresh sprig of thyme and a pinch of white pepper. White because its ground very fine and you won't crunch on a piece of pepper when eating. Finally I add a pinch of ground porcini mushroom.

I either serve it with a risotto or fresh ,hot and quick, sauted veggies. Old vine Zin is a great pairing with this dish.

Now I'm Hungry!


----------



## aceoky (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks I've never tried doing lamb so I had no clue and the finishing sauce sounds great!


----------



## dert (Mar 23, 2015)

I've done boneless legs before...they turn out great!

Here is a write up I did with a beef rib roast and a boneless leg of lamb for Christmas eve...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...s-leg-of-lamb-on-the-smokin-it-3#post_1110050


----------



## eccman (Mar 24, 2015)

Dert your lamb looked great. My mouth was salivating looking at all the pictures. Next time use some peas instead of brussel sprouts :/


----------



## adklabor (Apr 6, 2015)

Boneless leg of lamb, about 4#, netted.  with mortar and pestle, ground up fresh rosemary, olive oil, and a couple cloves of garlic. washed and dried lamb and rubbed with oil mixture.  smoked 225 til meat was 140.  best lamb i've ever made!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Smoked lamb is wonderful.


----------



## thedigitale (Apr 6, 2015)

[h1]













10552609_10153114984438654_4953401772696924149_n.j



__ thedigitale
__ Apr 6, 2015





[/h1]
Just did a leg of lamb for Easter. Did a dry rub of salt, brown sugar, smoked paprika, oregano, cayenne, ancho, chipotle, garlic, cumin, onion and probably a few things I'm forgetting. It came out amazing.


----------



## uaesmoke (Apr 19, 2015)

I live in the Middle East, so Lamb is the most widely available meat. Before I bought a smoker, I was using wood chips right over hot coals.It would burn hot (450), so the lamb only took about 20 minutes. It tasted wonderful.  The I bought a smoker, and tried low and slow, but I didn't like it as much (maybe I wasn't used to the smoker yet; it was my first smoke). I am smoking lamb ribs again today, I am debating if I should give low and slow another chance, just to make sure.


----------

